
Y Combinator to give people varied amounts of cash in latest basic income trial - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/21/silicon-valley-giant-y-combinator-to-branch-out-basic-income-trial.html
======
beepboopbeep
I'm curious, wouldn't states like Alaska, that have a portion of oil revenues
paid out to the population, be a good study of basic income? I'm not entirely
informed on how it's setup there, but it certainly seems like a good
observation point...

------
Fjolsvith
Where do I sign up?

